

Rummige - Community for sharing items with your friends - llahsramj

Hi guys, I've been working on a startup for a little while and have just hit the stage where we really need to test our assumptions, just so it's not just a waste of time!<p>I'll start with what I consider to be crux of the website (including its value proposition, etc, etc) and then, if you want, i'll send through the URL.<p>Our startup is called Rummige.<p>On Rummige, you can build a community for sharing items with your friends. In terms of how it works, the easiest way to understand it is probably by thinking freecycle.org, but social.<p>Items are essentially transacted on the basis of 'reasons.' That is, one user gives the other user a reason why he or she should have the item. There is absolutely no restriction as to what a reason might entail - it could involve the telling of a convincing story, the arrangement of a swap, or a person may give his or her item to someone just because they are friends (or know about each other and their interests.) Our assumption is that this is attractive because the scope of what you could get from a transaction is much greater than just money. It also has the whole community vibe going for it, and, in a sense, you're making and growing relationships that may serve you well in the future. In addition, by involving your friends, the experience becomes a svpply.com for repurposing items.<p>It's also localised. Our assumption is that this is attractive because it alleviates the hassle of postage and shipping and also adds to the community feel. ie. people can actually meet in person when items are dropped off/picked up.<p>Your thoughts on what I've written would be invaluable, given objective feedback is the best way to go! I do see value in a concept such as this, especially following the global recession when people are trying to strike a balance between saving money and staying satisfied.<p>I can link you to a version we’re currently testing if you’re interested!<p>Thanks so much in advance,
James.
======
diakonia7
hey james, I'm very interested in setting up something like this at my work.
Can I get access to the version you're testing?

